# what's the deal with low-power analogs?



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

In my DMA (Cleveland) I'm lucky that all the network affiliates are full power, even UPN and WB. There are a few LP stations around and they baffle me. One (WAKN, Channel 11, Akron) has it's transmitter only 5.4 miles away but I can barely make out a picture and no sound on it. And I am on one of the highest hills in the county and get crisp-clear analog transmission of every local station and if I aim east I can get WFMJ Youngstown clear as a bell too. FYI I haven't yet made the HDTV/Digital plunge but it's in the works.

The FCCs website usually shows the -LP and -CA stations as having no transmitter height. Under the "height" section instead of a number there is a dash. Are the LP transmitters literally sitting on the ground?? Or are they on some kid's treehouse being powered by an Eveready 9-volt battery?


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

akron05,

Service Designation: TX (Translator (Retransmitting) Facility)

It looks like a repeater of some kind. 

We have a LP station, which is UPN, and they use just enough power to serve the local cable company with UPN programing and the rest of are unable to receive it.

Something wrong here!


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

akron05 said:


> In my DMA (Cleveland) I'm lucky that all the network affiliates are full power, even UPN and WB. There are a few LP stations around and they baffle me. One (WAKN, Channel 11, Akron) has it's transmitter only 5.4 miles away but I can barely make out a picture and no sound on it. And I am on one of the highest hills in the county and get crisp-clear analog transmission of every local station and if I aim east I can get WFMJ Youngstown clear as a bell too. FYI I haven't yet made the HDTV/Digital plunge but it's in the works.
> 
> The FCCs website usually shows the -LP and -CA stations as having no transmitter height. Under the "height" section instead of a number there is a dash. Are the LP transmitters literally sitting on the ground?? Or are they on some kid's treehouse being powered by an Eveready 9-volt battery?


Low Power stations are not required to calculate height above average terrain. According to the FCC, WAKN"s antenna is 73 meters above ground.
A look at the antenna pattern shows vary directional characteristics.
http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/FMTV-service-area?x=TX1057719.html
So the signal depends on which direction you are from the station.


----------

